

Hacker news for busy people - andreas_bak

Hello HN. I've made yet another HN app that helps people to to browse best HN articles of previous hours, days, weeks etc. Additionally it has a "slide" feature (a.k.a time machine) that shows snapshots of front page articles back in time.<p>http://hndiary.com<p>try the
"best of" menu and tell me your opinion. Your feedback is valuable.<p>PS. it shows only links, it does not crawl comments.<p>PPS. I submit this from the airport, when I land I will answer your questions if any.
some basic info is here http://hndiary.com/static/about
:)
======
andreas_bak
I must mention that The slide idea is taken from (<http://hackerslide.com>) by
`peterc'

------
stephenou
Great one. Fits my need on digging into old posts I found interesting that I
now want to reference to again.

------
sandipagr
<http://hndiary.com>

